# Starting with a Kit: need small scales



## Ben Holt (May 6, 2016)

As I'm not near qualified to jump into knife making, but I did want to try a kit out. I'm in the process of purchasing the DDR3-BL from knifekits.com. I was curious to see if anyone had some small scrap matched scales that might work. I hate to purchase a full size set and not use most of the material. If not, no big deal, I'll figure out some else but I figure I'd try here first. As always....thanks


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2016)

@El Guapo


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2016)

Slice up a pen blank


----------



## Ben Holt (May 6, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Slice up a pen blank


I think the only piece big enough is a piece of snakewood


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2016)

How fancy did you want to go? I've got some blocks of dyed/stabilized Buckeye Burl, some Dyed/Stabilized Spalted Maple, some Cocobolo you could cut up. Let us know what you were thinking.


----------



## Ben Holt (May 6, 2016)

I do love me some BB or if I could find some DIW...That would be cool. I'd like to stay on the darker side vs. light. Here is a pic...hopefully


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I do love me some BB or if I could find some DIW...That would be cool. I'd like to stay on the darker side vs. light. Here is a pic...hopefully
> 
> View attachment 103495



I've got a few chunks of DIW, I could cut you a few slices off the side. How thick would you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Holt (May 6, 2016)

@Schroedc Probably a proud 1/4" would work. How dark in your BB?


----------



## Schroedc (May 6, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> @Schroedc Probably a proud 1/4" would work. How dark in your BB?



I assume you were asking about Buckeye Burl? Here is a knife block dyed/stabilized blue, not much eye but curly as all get out. I wet the lower area to give an idea of color and figure

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Ben Holt (May 6, 2016)

That Buckeye is perty too. Let me get the knife here and I'll measure so I can be more accurate on sizes. It should be here early next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> That Buckeye is perty too. Let me get the knife here and I'll measure so I can be more accurate on sizes. It should be here early next week.



Closed Length: 4.50 Inches..


----------



## Ben Holt (May 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Closed Length: 4.50 Inches..


Yeah, I defiantly wouldn't need anything longer than that because of the bolsters. I imagine it wouldn't be much over an inch wide.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Yeah, I defiantly wouldn't need anything longer than that because of the bolsters. I imagine it wouldn't be much over an inch wide.



I would get em @ 1-5/8" wide to be safe. And don't forget to get T6/T8 TORX drivers for the screws to put em together.
And if you ever wonder about sizes in the future, check my link in my signature....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 6, 2016)

I would rather have some waste than get something to small

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 6, 2016)

and with the angled bolster it gets tricky if you get a piece that is not quite larger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (May 6, 2016)

I have a small block of Cocobolo that would probably do ya. It's too small for anything I have planned, but may work fine for your project. Shipping and it's yours. Picture attached of some pistol grips I go out of the same block. This will look like the scales on the knife in the picture above.

I think the piece I have left over is about 1 1/4" wide by 7/8" thick by 5" long. I can get more specific if you like.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | +Karma 2


----------

